# ENIGMOS - FreeBSD with ENIGMA Installed by Default



## Samuel Venable (Nov 10, 2020)

Hello everyone!







I created a FreeBSD VirtualBox image that you may use to create games with everything you need to do that installed by default - showcasing the Xfce Desktop Environment customized to be themed around the game development software packaged with it - ENIGMA - as well as some basic apps for development. GIMP and GrafX2 for drawing and animating sprites, tilesets, backgrounds, and textures. Audacity for editing music you have composed or to touch up on your sound effects. mpv Media Player (the client library and command line app) for playing videos as cutscenes for your games or to preview them directly from a double click in Thunar File Manager. Engrampa for a graphical means to manage archives. OctoPkg for graphical package management. The FreeBSD GUI Wifi Manager, Firefox, Thunderbird, and all the default apps of the Xfce Desktop Environment - all essentials to having a complete desktop experience ready for game development - without the bloat. Also includes WINE and the Linux compatibility layer for running software built for Windows and Linux for convenience.

After you have booted, please note ENIGMA is installed under "/usr/local/bin/engima-dev/" and there is at the time of writing one example game pre-packaged with the distro. Under "/usr/local/bin/enigma-dev/games/" you will find my Key to Succes platformer game directory; in the form of an runnable executable therein (the file is literally named "executable") and the editable source code is archived in the same directory (that file is named "editable.tar.xz"). The editable can be extracted anywhere in "/usr/local/bin/enigma-dev/games/Key to Success/" without root access. I ran "sudo chmod 777" on that folder so you can extract the archive there with Engrampa Archive Manager for convenience. The "/usr/local/bin/enigma-dev/games/" parent folder is also not write protected so you may add your own game creations in there as well, and organize them by folder.


Install Instructions:





_View: https://youtu.be/nA4lVirJdmQ_


OS review by RoboNuggie (Thanks RoboNuggie!!!):





_View: https://youtu.be/z3mO5wj1yqM_


Example Games:





_View: https://youtu.be/iPxeApdyH3c_



As mentioned in the video, Windows users can extract the *.xz file by downloading and using 7zip, Linux, *BSD, and Mac users and use the unxz command and Linux users will need the xz-utils package installed for that. Mac users also need to install xz-utils by some means.

For example Ubuntu users:

```
sudo apt-get install xz-utils
```

Mac users can install it via:

```
brew install xz
```

...although the macOS terminal command also requires that you have HomeBrew installed in advance with the instructions found at https://brew.sh/

The gorgeous desktop backgrounds used by the OS were created by ENIGMA community member HitCoder.

The download link has the following xz compressed file:

- FreeBSD-12.2-RELEASE-amd64-GameDevOS.vdi.xz

This is the virtual box image. Requires Oracle VM VirtualBox.
https://www.virtualbox.org/ - only available for Win/Mac/Lin

Extract the VirualBox image with (or use 7zip instead Windows users)

```
unxz /path/to/FreeBSD-12.2-RELEASE-amd64-GameDevOS.vdi.xz
```

You are now ready to follow the Installation Instructions found in the video above.

Download:






						FreeBSD - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				




I hope this attracts more people over to the ENIGMA and FreeBSD communities lel
Samuel


----------



## Samuel Venable (Jan 30, 2021)

The non-VirtualBox image for USB installation has been discontinued, mainly because I can't afford to pay for online storage right now. But there are other reasons on top of that. The good news is I managed to upgrade the VM from 12.1-RELEASE to 12.2 RELEASE on literally the last day I was able to do so before 12.1 EOL.


----------



## MasterOne (Feb 7, 2021)

Samuel Venable said:


> Xfce4 + Kwin is like KDE without the instability. I'm surprised more people aren't doing this. The only thing that looks bad/glitchy is the rubberband maximize/restore effect. The rest is pretty nice looking and best of all, reliable.


Care to elaborate? KDE instability as in specifically running it on FreeBSD or in general?


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 7, 2021)

Samuel Venable said:


> The non-VirtualBox image for USB installation has been discontinued, mainly because I can't afford to pay for online storage right now.


Could you perhaps write a (fairly chunky) script hosted on something like GitHub that a user can execute in a vanilla install of FreeBSD and it recreates exactly what you had prepared in your custom ISO images?

Better still, perhaps an EnigmOS port could be created and added to the collection? This has the benefit that the community could potentially maintain it for future releases of FreeBSD if you ever had to move on to other projects.


----------



## Samuel Venable (Feb 8, 2021)

MasterOne said:


> Care to elaborate? KDE instability as in specifically running it on FreeBSD or in general?


In general. I've had it not work well on older machines especially and installations would often die on me. Not as much a problem on newer machines in my experience, but I've tried just the KWin WM with Xfce on a lot of machines both old and new now and it's very solid.



kpedersen said:


> Could you perhaps write a (fairly chunky) script hosted on something like GitHub that a user can execute in a vanilla install of FreeBSD and it recreates exactly what you had prepared in your custom ISO images?
> 
> Better still, perhaps an EnigmOS port could be created and added to the collection? This has the benefit that the community could potentially maintain it for future releases of FreeBSD if you ever had to move on to other projects.


I'm definitely wanting to do a script at some point, it's just not a huge priority.

However, here's a script to install all of the packages it includes:
https://gist.github.com/time-killer...9f718ec0c6c329e786625/install-enigmos-pkgs.sh


----------



## Samuel Venable (Mar 11, 2021)

After a year of ENIGMA's support for FreeBSD remaining unofficially available through my branch, my old pull request has finally been merged into master/main. Which means, you may now install the latest versions of ENIGMA on your existing FreeBSD systems as soon as they are out on GitHub! Install Instructions: https://enigma-dev.org/docs/Wiki/Install:FreeBSD


----------



## dandelion (Nov 29, 2022)

Can you post an updated link? This one is dead.


----------



## dandelion (Dec 3, 2022)

Samuel Venable said:


> After a year of ENIGMA's support for FreeBSD remaining unofficially available through my branch, my old pull request has finally been merged into master/main. Which means, you may now install the latest versions of ENIGMA on your existing FreeBSD systems as soon as they are out on GitHub! Install Instructions: https://enigma-dev.org/docs/Wiki/Install:FreeBSD


Please post an updated link. I'm suffering.


----------

